# East Meets West Summit



## DWright (May 26, 2002)

Just a reminder of the June 15th Modern Arnis Summit in Portland Oregon.  

Senior Master Dan Anderson, and Datu Tim Hartman will be sharing their knowledge of Modern Arnis.  

For more information, or to download a flyer go to www.modernarnissummit.com.

You know Tim, you have met Dan.  You don't want to miss this seminar.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 28, 2002)

Yep!  We're getting fired up to make this the best seminar Portland has had for a long time!
Dan


----------

